# Balancing wind generator



## unclebob (May 26, 2010)

I'm nearly finished with my wind generator. The blades are nicely balanced. The body however is much heavier on the rotor side than on the tail section. Is this a problem? How much strain can the unit take? 

Help!!

Unclebob


----------



## VBT (Aug 2, 2010)

Usually on a horizontal wind turbine you control the stress on your assembled unit by placing your mounting point at the balance point of the unit. If the balance point is too close to the front of the unit to make this practical you may have to add some balancing weight to the tail section until it is practical.

Having stress on the the front end due to it being too heavy as compared to the tail section can cause all sorts of problems leading to jamming or eventual failure of your mounting bearings.


----------

